
Web users skeptical about paying for content - vaksel
http://www.cnn.com/2009/BUSINESS/05/08/web.content/index.html
======
badger7
"As long as there is internet, there will be free content. And as long as
there is free content, sites trying to grow on a paid-content business model
are not going to survive. It is as simple as that," said Syeed Ali.

That's like saying that as long as there is drinkable water available from
taps, wine-makers won't make any profit charging for wine. (We won't even
mention Desani water... )

